
An actress lived for decades in this New York City apartment – for $28 a month - lnguyen
https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/14/us/new-york-apartment-rent-control-actress-trnd/index.html
======
brudgers
What I find interesting is that the low rent did not effect the economic
viability of the real-estate purchase. It wasn't even part of the calculus in
the building purchase. It's also worth noting that the low rent was not due to
rent control but due to personal relationships between the tenant and the
building's owners.

